
An AI Written Novel Has Passed Literary Prize Screening - ghosh
http://futurism.com/this-ai-wrote-a-novel-and-the-work-passed-the-first-round-of-a-national-literary-award/
======
invaliduser
Could we rephrase it? «A program written by a clever human being, using
randomness, probability, and natural language processing techniques, has
passed literary prize screening».

------
ankurdhama
What does this indicates? The intelligence of the so called AI or the
stupidity of the Literary prize screening :)

